# Aquagleam Water Filters



## Kevan (Jan 15, 2007)

Hiya John,

Approx how long do these filters last, or more sensibly, how much water will they be able to filter?

Cheers

Kev


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

good question  id also like to know

would it work better if you use a 30ppm before the 0ppm? would would it make no difference?

once they have "expired" you just chuck them aaway?


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

I think if your water was bad then you run a 30ppm into a 0ppm if you want it perfect.

Yes, they are throwaway once expired. I was thinking of getting one and just filling up a watering can to use for washing down the car 'bits', filter should last a reasonable time then.


----------



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

Was thinking about the same thing. Would like a filter just to do the same as above  

How does it work anyway does it have a standard hose connection?


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> good question  id also like to know
> 
> would it work better if you use a 30ppm before the 0ppm? would would it make no difference?
> 
> once they have "expired" you just chuck them aaway?


L200 Steve is doing that, as am I  (i showed him, the amatuer lol)

<i love you steve>

6 months in and i have not chucked mine!!


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

^^^ It's true, all of it:thumb: 

I've been using my Aquagleams for the whole wash process.

I reckon my water flows at 15 litres per minute.
I reckon to foam / rinse / foam / rinse the Hilux takes me 20 minutes minimum.

I've washed the Hilux this way 6 times.

The filter resin hasn't started to change colour yet.

Bargain:thumb:


----------



## Kevan (Jan 15, 2007)

L200 Steve said:


> ;I reckon my water flows at 15 litres per minute.
> I reckon to foam / rinse / foam / rinse the Hilux takes me 20 minutes minimum.
> 
> I've washed the Hilux this way 6 times.
> ...


So you think you've had 1800 litres of 'pure' water from the 30 & 0 ppm filters? They cost £45 each so £90 for both. I make that 5 pence per litre. You're right, a bargain, especially if you restrict it to the rinse cycle only.

I was going to try a RO system, but if Steve is right, i don't think i can be bothered with all the messing.

Do you 'empty' the filters after each use?

Cheers

Kev


----------



## beedie (Mar 15, 2006)

has anyone tried these at the end of a hose from a water butt being supplied by nature?
will they remove all the dirt or do i need a different kind of filter to do that?
thanks


----------



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

kevian said:


> So you think you've had 1800 litres of 'pure' water from the 30 & 0 ppm filters? They cost £45 each so £90 for both. I make that 5 pence per litre. You're right, a bargain, especially if you restrict it to the rinse cycle only.
> 
> I was going to try a RO system, but if Steve is right, i don't think i can be bothered with all the messing.
> 
> ...


Same boat as Kev :thumb:

Also how is it fitted


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

kevian said:


> So you think you've had 1800 litres of 'pure' water from the 30 & 0 ppm filters? They cost £45 each so £90 for both. I make that 5 pence per litre. You're right, a bargain, especially if you restrict it to the rinse cycle only.
> 
> I was going to try a RO system, but if Steve is right, i don't think i can be bothered with all the messing.
> 
> ...


Plus a good dozen or so washes using about 50 or 60 litres through a watering can. The filters are holding up longer than I thought that they would.

FWIW - If I don't use the filters, I get the water spots from hell :lol:

I disconnect the filters from the hose and stand them on their end between uses, to let any water flow out.



beedie said:


> has anyone tried these at the end of a hose from a water butt being supplied by nature?
> will they remove all the dirt or do i need a different kind of filter to do that?
> thanks


I'd put a mechanical filter in there to take out the 'big stuff' leaves, frogs etc:thumb:



Richy888 said:


> Same boat as Kev :thumb:
> 
> Also how is it fitted


You get a couple of hozelock type connectors in the box with the filters. Cut a metre of hose from your existing hose, then use the supplied connectors to join the filters in line.

Hope that this helps:wave:


----------



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

Cheers think i will be purchasing some tomorrow.......


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Hmm, think I'll have to add one of these to the shopping list now they seem to last longer than I first thought.


----------



## Kevan (Jan 15, 2007)

Yup, just placed my order !!

I'll let you know how i get on with them.

Kev


----------



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

how do you get the water to flow from the top down?? where can you place it that does that?  

I am deffo ordering one tomorrow though so Johnny you have an order comming your way :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

You just make sure that the waterflow is going one way all the time, there is a marking with a ------> on it to show which way to connect them up just in case you disconnect and forget. 

I have now set mine up in the garage with a couple of soil pipe clamps (bit bigger tha gutter ones and its perfect so its always in the vertical position.

All the best, 

Johnny


----------



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

Cheers Johnny just thinking what else to order then i'll place it


----------



## Kevan (Jan 15, 2007)

Mine arrived this morning Johnny !!!

Awesome service matey !! They're alot bigger than i had imagined. Can't wait to get them plumbed in.

Cheers

Kev


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

kevian said:


> Mine arrived this morning Johnny !!!
> 
> Awesome service matey !! They're alot bigger than i had imagined. Can't wait to get them plumbed in.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback :thumb: glad they go there safe and sound....

oh and remember, its not about the size its about the way you use them :wave:

Johnny


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

I dont know if anyone has any ideas but ive just got 2 0ppm filters running in line, which i brought from clean and shiny. Ive used them twice and only for the rinse process and the first filter half of it is going a light brown already. i live Romford, Essex and not sure if the water is very hard here or not..?

Thanks matt


----------



## Belleair302 (May 9, 2007)

Matt, I am in Hertfordshire / London and I use a 30 ppm filter, but only to rinse the car after washing. Why not run the hose into a watering can , 15 or so litres will do and the filters will last you over 20 rinses. 0PPM is excessive and will be useless within 15 or so rinses. Its a waste just using the hose which will use 30-40 litres in a few minutes.


----------



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

I have a 30ppm and a 0ppm and live in Southend, Essex had to use it through the hose today as it was washing a van and its a bit big for a watering can but will be using a watering can in the future to help prolong the filters


----------

